

Air Conditioner Web Remote Control with Arudino - danso
http://chriswhong.com/arduino/476/

======
x1798DE
I have to say, that just sounds dangerous to me. A roll-your-own solution
connected to a powerful (not to mention expensive) piece of electrical
equipment, sitting _on the open internet_? I love hardware hacking and things,
but this just looks like a big ole target to me. Not to mention, as much as I
love Arduinos, in my experience it doesn't have a very mature codebase - I
wouldn't be surprised if you could leverage that open port into an attack on
other devices on the LAN (like the router).

I could see maybe doing it if I were running an OpenVPN server and restricting
access to LAN+VPN Clients, but even then it seems like it's not worth
bothering, since you pretty much know when you're going to go home anyway, so
you can just put it on a timer. If it starts an hour early, does that really
cost that much?

------
johansch
It would have been neater to reverse-engineer the (apparently quite messy)
protocol used by the stateful IR remote controls for ACs, IMO.

